# Best lure for river bass?



## brideout (Jul 12, 2005)

i want to get into bass fishing on some local river in columbus and i was wondering what lure i should try first or use as a goto. Whats colors are good to start with? Thank you all tips and advice in advance.

Rideout


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I would try either some 3 1/2 tubes in natural colors, depending on water clarity or some small jerkbaits. Inline spinners would also be good this time of year.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Green pumpkin tubes and white twisters work pretty good for me.


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

also white yellow roostertails black and white rapalas


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

I've had great luck with Yum hoola grubs. I texas rig a green with red flake hola grub and work it around trees and brush. I've had very good luck with them in rivers.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BPS salty tender tubes in number #13


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

also senko like baits in the same color


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

When water warms, go with Rebel craws or Bitsy Minnow crankbaits in brown color. They were dynamite last fall for me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Rebel Craw and tubes


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well a little bit of beat but small cranks maybe a wiggle wart or something like that in natural colors....
Also try suspending jerk baits, i like the rapala minnow ones, but i do well with Smithswick too.
Tubes.... Like everyone said
Well in the summer months i do well with poppers or small buz baits, they just hammer it.


----------



## brideout (Jul 12, 2005)

I went out olentangy today and had some luck. Posted about it in central ohio forum. Thanks for the tips guys!

Rideout


----------

